# Dolphin offshore



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

I've fished offshore all my life and since moving to Fairhope AL I haven't had access to a boat or anyone who fishes offshore. 

Last week I bought a Hobie pro angler and I really want to get offshore again and fish for dolphin especially. 

My question is do any of you coordinate offshore trips off Pensacola beach or there abouts. I want to find a group to fish with. If you all are like me you probably would hesitate to get involved with an offshore trip with some yahoo that doesn't know anything and is a danger to himself and anyone that would go offshore with him. 

I assure you I know what I'm doing, I'm looking for other experienced folks to go with. Any suggestions?


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you. Lots of deep sea fishing, but getting into yak fishing. I am going to pick up my PA tomorrow. If you find a group and are looking for someone else that wants to learn let me know. I live in P-cola.


----------



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

Sure thing Wire Biter. I'll defiantly get with you. I'm planning to come to Pensacola a good bit this summer. Send me an email if you need a partner. [email protected]


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Specifically fishing for dolphin can be hit or miss. We need the right combination wind, water and bait. Best thing to do is to watch the reports and if you see some good reports of other yakkers as well as reports from the piers of catches of dolphin get out there as soon as you can. They tend to come in spurts. 

Then again they can be out there on any given day so you wont know unless you go!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

The chumbucket said:


> Sure thing Wire Biter. I'll defiantly get with you. I'm planning to come to Pensacola a good bit this summer. Send me an email if you need a partner. [email protected]


Chum

I'm actually in Daphne, and just bought my first PA this past weekend... Not sure if you inshore fish or not, but I'm planning a couple trips this weekend... possibly one night this week if you would like to tag along... Just getting into Kayak fishing I don't have many other people to go with so I would like to get a little local crowd to start doing some trips.


----------



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

Sounds good Stauty, you fishing in the bay.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I just picked up a revo 11 and live in Spanish Fort. I'm new to yak fishing but not fishing the bay or off shore. If anyone is wanting company in the area, just let me know!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2013)

I live in Foley and fish inshore/offshore in my Outback. Just give me a heads-up and I'll be happy to tag along if I'm not working.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

The chumbucket said:


> Sounds good Stauty, you fishing in the bay.


Yeah I plan on fishing around weeks bay... possibly paddle down to the reef or another close reef if you are interested?


----------



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

Sounds Great. My cell is 401-4620 Call me and we'll work out the details

Greg


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm from mobile and looking for someone to fish with Saturday. Any of you guys interested in fishing offshore


----------



## zimm (Jul 29, 2013)

Where's everyone pickin up PAs at? Can't seem to find one down around me in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Several have been and may still be for sale here in the classifieds section. I see them on Craig's list as well from time to time.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

zimm said:


> Where's everyone pickin up PAs at? Can't seem to find one down around me in Gulf Breeze.


I got mine from the forum, but looked at a bunch on craigslist.

Trip R, 

We're putting together a yak trip for Saturday in Weeks bay if you want to come along?


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

So, how did this work out? I am wondering about the current rains affecting salinity and driving all of the fish out in to the deeper water of the bay? I am still game for any group trips on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Crsswift70 said:


> So, how did this work out? I am wondering about the current rains affecting salinity and driving all of the fish out in to the deeper water of the bay? I am still game for any group trips on the Eastern Shore.


That weekend I wound up going it alone on Friday night hitting some lights... picked up a limit of reds... was in LA this weekend fishing the Chandeleur islands... Will be down to fish this weekend... Weather permitting


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Make sure you guys who are buying a P.A and going offshore with them are getting off and either are swimming them back in ''in big surf'' or walking them back in, they are without a doubt the worse kayak in the surf. As far as the mahi they are coming in pretty good this year but you will need to run across them.


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

Hit me up if you want some company on the Eastern Shore. I went out twice Saturday, Dauphin Island in the morning and Week's Bay in the evening. Got shut out both times. I didn't see a single person bring in a fish though, so it might not have been my lack of skill  . Pogies and pelicans were everywhere at the mouth of Week's, but i didn't see any larger fish pursuing them.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Crsswift70 said:


> Hit me up if you want some company on the Eastern Shore. I went out twice Saturday, Dauphin Island in the morning and Week's Bay in the evening. Got shut out both times. I didn't see a single person bring in a fish though, so it might not have been my lack of skill  . Pogies and pelicans were everywhere at the mouth of Week's, but i didn't see any larger fish pursuing them.


I saw something similar to that in WB a few weeks back and couldn't get a bite... caught one redfish all day... but I will definitely give you a shout. hopefully I'm going to get out there this weekend and maybe hit a reef or two... where did you fish on DI? I've heard some really good reports out of there lately


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I put in around the airport. Fished that west area around the houses and the airstrip itself. Had a couple small bites but couldn't hook anything. I saw people fishing the oyster reefs around the bridge, but didn't go out there.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Crsswift70 said:


> I put in around the airport. Fished that west area around the houses and the airstrip itself. Had a couple small bites but couldn't hook anything. I saw people fishing the oyster reefs around the bridge, but didn't go out there.


10-4

according to people I had talked to the gulf is hot right now for trout


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I'm game for an open gulf trip even. I just want to catch some fish!


----------

